# Preamp super sencillo



## crackerale (Oct 24, 2011)

Buenas gente aca dejo un esquema de un preamplificador super sencillo para que lo evaluen y me digan que les parece.
Es copiado de un equipo de audio japones con exelente sonido.

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/preampprobar.jpg/][/URL]  

Si alguno cree que vale la pena y se anima a dibujar este circuito estaria barbaro, yo todavia estoy aprendiendo a hacerlo :(  espero les sirva.. saludos


----------



## JUANCHO7 (Oct 24, 2011)

interesante quisiera probarlo


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2011)

> Si alguno cree que vale la pena y se anima a dibujar este circuito estaria barbaro, yo todavia estoy aprendiendo a hacerlo  espero les sirva.. saludos



A que te refieres con dibujarlo???

a hacerlo con colores, ponerle algun paisaje o algo asi?

o si lo que necesitas es el PCB (placa) busca el livewire y el PCBwizard y puedes hacerlo tu mismo, es bien sencillo de usar...


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Oct 24, 2011)

Crackerale,eres muy gentil,Muchas Gracias.-


----------



## crackerale (Oct 24, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> A que te refieres con dibujarlo???
> 
> a hacerlo con colores, ponerle algun paisaje o algo asi?
> 
> o si lo que necesitas es el PCB (placa) busca el livewire y el PCBwizard y puedes hacerlo tu mismo, es bien sencillo de usar...



*Gracias por el sarcasmo ja. Me refiero al PCB. Estoy aprendiendo a usar el Orcad, pero aun no lo manejo bien. 

De nada Barry Lyndon, esto se trata de compartir y ayudarnos entre todos no? si haces el PCB te agradeceria ke lo subas. saludoss*


----------



## petisox (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola a todos!
hace un tiempo me hice un amplificador con un TDA2009A, anda bastante bien con la pc, pero cuando le conecto un reproductor de mp3 siento como que le falta un poco de fuerza...
Será que le hace falta algun preamplificador como este? 
Si alguien sabe y me quiere dar una mano, se lo agradezco...
Saludos!


----------

